# '01 Lt 1000 w/ 18 hp Kohler Magnum



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought this mower to help out a very young family and it is the first Kohler magnum I have owned.
It needs all kinds of crap but I have hope. 
If anyone has the whole air cleaner assembly or a spare coil I would be interested in it. Also it is missing every linkage and spring to the govenor. The wiring is butchered and has a toggle switch to turn the starter over and no cut off.
I'll have to take more pictures because of the low lighting in the garage.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ouch. That Kohler M18 is in very bad shape. 

I picked up a coil on Repairclinic.com Just make sure the gap is set right when installing. 

The Magnum series is a good engine. Mine is serving me very well.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sorry if it was a Briggs I have most of what you need. Have you tried your local craigslist?


----------

